# So Very Glad to Be a Woman...Xiaflex



## fureverywhere (May 26, 2016)

Sometimes you read possible side effects of new meds and they make you hurt even if you have no possible chance to have the disorder. I subscribe to several men's magazines and sometimes really good workouts and in-depth articles. But the prescribing info for Xiaflex still made me hurt.

Side effects may include...
Corporal Rupture...um, your manhood can break like Humpty Dumpty and sometimes it's not repairable.

Severe Allergic Reaction...including but not limited to trouble breathing. Never mind two shots wherever and a diagram of how to stretch yourself...Sometimes it is just awesome to be female!


----------



## Guitarist (May 26, 2016)

The part that got me was "It is not known if Xiaflex is safe .... " !!!

I know it's not really funny but it made me LOL:  "There are two types of penis activities."  

Only two?  I've never understood how even little kids can do all that stretching and pulling.  It just makes me hurt to hear about it.  

(BTW, I don't _want_ to know.... ! )  lol  I enjoy being a girl!


----------



## Don M. (May 26, 2016)

This "poison" is supposed to be used for Dupytrens Contracture...a condition of the tendons that keeps a person from straightening their fingers.  I've got a couple of such fingers, and I checked into this stuff a couple of years ago, and also hand surgery.  Nuts to Both!!!  Surgery around the tendons could leave the hand unusable for weeks, and this Xiaflex is ridiculously expensive....over $3,000 per injection...and no insurance covers it.  Besides requiring multiple injections, and all the possible side effects, I quickly came to the conclusion that I can live with a couple of fingers that don't straighten out anymore.


----------



## ossian (May 27, 2016)

I have had an op for Dupytren's on my left hand. I had the problem for years but was unaware of it. I had pain in my left hand finger joints since I was a teen and it affected some of my guitar playing. After a fall on a mountain in winter, I broke my wrist and this made the condition worse until my ring finger was turning into the palm of my hand. I had an op to relieve the band and it was a reasonable success in that it straightened the finger. However, my fingering for the guitar has never been as good and I did take a complete break from playing for years. Virtually starting over again once I returned to it. I now compromise in my playing style to get around the limitations on my left hand fingering.

This medication was not around at the time. So my penis was unaffected by the condition......... I think. 

Errrm, what was all that about stretching and pulling, Guitarist? I seem to have missed that in the list of things to avoid.

Yes, you girls have it easy. It can't be much fun to have your bits explode in public. Even if it is necessary to make sure that you have a hand capable of washing your face.


----------



## Guitarist (May 27, 2016)

I don't know, sorry, ossian, something hilarious I read online once, a mom's letter to her young sons.  No offense meant. 


> "It might not hurt you when you stretch it out ten miles long like it's made of rubber, but it hurts _me_ just looking at it, so stop."



I wouldn't want to try even 10mm!  

The bent finger thing -- is that what Bill Nighy has?


----------



## ossian (May 27, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> The bent finger thing -- is that what Bill Nighy has?



I don't know, Guitarist. Plenty of people are affected by it. I think more men than women for some reason. Altho Margaret Thatcher had it, I think. Which only reaffirms my suspicions of that person! Sometimes, you cannot choose to ignore it tho as it can get so bad as to start to cut into your palm. 

This is my hand now.



Apparently, it means that I am descended from Vikings. Which maybe explains a few other things too. Like the horns on my head!


----------



## Falcon (May 27, 2016)

It causes blindness too.


----------



## Guitarist (May 27, 2016)

ossian said:


> I don't know, Guitarist. Plenty of people are affected by it. I think more men than women for some reason. Altho Margaret Thatcher had it, I think. Which only reaffirms my suspicions of that person! Sometimes, you cannot choose to ignore it tho as it can get so bad as to start to cut into your palm.
> 
> This is my hand now.
> 
> ...



And the braids?  And the 8-legged horse in your back garden?


----------



## ossian (May 27, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> And the braids?  And the 8-legged horse in your back garden?


Absolutely. And the longship parked in my drive.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 27, 2016)

It can't be much fun to have your bits explode in public.

Oh dear, thank you, thank you, so very very much!!!!! Something about the above made me laugh till I almost wet myself. I'm picturing like a Benny Hill sort imploding from the crotch on up...


----------



## Guitarist (May 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> It can't be much fun to have your bits explode in public.
> 
> Oh dear, thank you, thank you, so very very much!!!!! Something about the above made me laugh till I almost wet myself. I'm picturing like a Benny Hill sort imploding from the crotch on up...



Ouch!  It may not hurt them but it hurts me!  lol

Will add the typical female comment that they must be very handy on trail rides, picnics, and other outdoor events.  So, like all outdoor women, I do occasionally suffer from p envy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 27, 2016)

Don M. said:


> This "poison" is supposed to be used for Dupytrens Contracture...a condition of the tendons that keeps a person from straightening their fingers.  I've got a couple of such fingers, and I checked into this stuff a couple of years ago, and also hand surgery.  Nuts to Both!!!  Surgery around the tendons could leave the hand unusable for weeks, and this Xiaflex is ridiculously expensive....over $3,000 per injection...and no insurance covers it.  Besides requiring multiple injections, and all the possible side effects, I quickly came to the conclusion that I can live with a couple of fingers that don't straighten out anymore.



Years ago I worked with a man who had that condition affecting two fingers on the same hand.  I don't know if he took medications, but he was always in pain and had a few surgeries.  Ultimately he ended up having a good part of those fingers removed.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 27, 2016)

But in your hootie? Dear gawd...I broke my pinkie as a teen, crooked but it works. But we're not talking minor finger dexterity here.


----------

